# basstards club day out



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi all
as the nepean river is going off at the moment with shit loads of bass being caught, bethune and myself are heading down on sunday morning 5-30am sharp on the water fishing 
i an going to try and get some bass footage for my dvd i am working on, so all are welcome will be fishing between the two bridge's down stream, that means chuck a right as you look out from the ramp and start fishing stright away, entry fee is $50 just joking john told me to say that? 
tench reserve boat ramp penrith just under the freeway bridge

john bethune as just come over to the darkside, as he just got a hobie outfitter today sucker lol, so if you see us on the water john will be in is new pimp machine, and i will be in the OUTBACK

let me know if you need any help mick eastcoast lures


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wish I could do it Mick, an invite like that doesn't come along every day that's for sure :wink:


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi squidder
from now to xmas we will be doing a few trips up the river so stay tuned as i will post it up again
see you soon 
cheers mick


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

eastcoast said:


> from now to xmas we will be doing a few trips up the river so stay tuned as i will post it up again


Cheers Mick, wil do.


----------

